# grand cayman Morritts questions



## pefs65 (Mar 4, 2011)

We are going to the Grand in a couple of weeks and cant wait:whoopie: 
I have a few questions?
1. Is there wireless at the Grand?
2. Is there family restaraunts close? we have 8,6,2 yr olds
3 Would it be better for us to eat in or get take out?
4 Is Foster's across the street a great place to pick up food or to pick up prepared meals like potatoe salad,chicken finger,etc?
5 Is the beach at the Grand ok for kids? We have water shoes. Is the surf really rocky?
6 Is it really windy on the east end now?
7 Is there a beach that is public that would be ok to drive to with kids on 7 mile beach? Is cemetary beach good?
Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## shorts (Mar 4, 2011)

pefs65 said:


> We are going to the Grand in a couple of weeks and cant wait:whoopie:
> I have a few questions?
> 1. Is there wireless at the Grand?
> 2. Is there family restaraunts close? we have 8,6,2 yr olds
> ...



1. The Grand does have wireless. You will need an access code for each computer and there is a charge. Tell them at check in that you need internet access.

2. The resort has a very good restaraunt, David's, as well as serving food at the dock bar. The resort next door, The Reef, also has a restaraunt and beach bar that serves food. There are 4-5 good restaurants on this end of the island. If you meet with your assigned resort host (given to you at check-in) on Monday, he/she can give you discounts for restaraunts and even make reservations if you like. Highly recommend the Monday night Welcome Party / BBQ Dinner / Fire Eater Show.

3. There is not much in the way of "take out" in the area. The kitchens are well equiped in the units if you wish to cook. The are also several charcoal grills on the beach for grilling out. They get used a lot.

4. Fosters across the street does not have much in the way of prepared food. The do have a small hot food bar but I have never really paid much attention to what is on it. They have a small selection of bakery items; cookies, breads, etc. There is also a Dunkin Donuts across the street that of course has donuts but also some other breakfast items.

5. The beach at the resort is great for kids. Not rocky at all in front of the Grand. Most people go barefoot.

6. We've been here for 2 weeks and I think there have only been a couple of windy days and those were not bad at all. We've been here in November and that was REALLY windy. There is always a nice ocean breeze coming in off the water.

7. We really like the beach at Morritt's and don't like the crowds at 7-mile Beach so I can't answer your question there. The beach at Rum Point is also very nice but you need to check the cruise ship schedule before going to either 7-Mile Beach or Rum Point as they can both be very crowded if there are 5 or 6 ships in port.

Hope this helps - Have a great time  ... We leave tomorrow


----------



## pefs65 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of the great information.
I am so glad that you had a wonderful vacation.:whoopie:


----------



## ctownhokie (Mar 4, 2011)

In addition to previous post, here's some added info...  We own @ the Grand and have been over 10 times and absolutely love it!!

We find the food @ the resort to be good, but think there are several better options nearby.  2 minutes away is a new restuarant called Tukka which is outstanding.  @ Rum point we love Kaibo which is right next door.  Headed the other directions we love the Lighthouse.  If you feel like driving 45 minutes into Georgetown try the Lobster Pot, The Warf, Calypso, all are among our favorites.

Only places for take out other than the resort are Vivines which is about 2-3 miles down the road and soime of the roadside jerk stands towards town.  

The beach is amazing!!  I hope you take a snorkle and mask or rent one there.


----------



## pefs65 (Mar 4, 2011)

ctownhokie said:


> In addition to previous post, here's some added info...  We own @ the Grand and have been over 10 times and absolutely love it!!
> 
> We find the food @ the resort to be good, but think there are several better options nearby.  2 minutes away is a new restuarant called Tukka which is outstanding.  @ Rum point we love Kaibo which is right next door.  Headed the other directions we love the Lighthouse.  If you feel like driving 45 minutes into Georgetown try the Lobster Pot, The Warf, Calypso, all are among our favorites.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the great suggestions.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Mar 4, 2011)

I be be there in 24 hours if you have any other questions

Kt


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 5, 2011)

What kind of clothes will I need for end of March trip?
Does it cool down at night? A light jacket? Hopefully not!! Slacks at night?
Thanks


----------



## ctownhokie (Mar 6, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> What kind of clothes will I need for end of March trip?
> Does it cool down at night? A light jacket? Hopefully not!! Slacks at night?
> Thanks




Cayman is generally very casual.  I only take one pair of slacks as nice shorts and shirt are fine in most places.  Units in Grand have a washer/dryer so we pack very light.  

I doubt you will need a jacket as lows @ night rarely leave the 70's in March.  My wife usually packs a sweater though as some of the resturants are a little cool for her when the air is running.  Hope this helps.


----------



## shorts (Mar 6, 2011)

ctownhokie said:


> Units in Grand have a washer/dryer so we pack very light.



Only the 2BR units have a washer/dryer in the Grand. At the Tortuga Club only the 2BR Seaside units have a washer/dryer though there is a laundry room at the resort.


----------



## DiveDogs (Mar 6, 2011)

*Best meal*

The best, and most unique place to dine inCayman is Rolands Garden. It has been closed while moving to a new location, but is expected to open in late March. Check out info on their website.


----------



## Gary & Susie (Mar 7, 2011)

We will be at Morritt's in a few days for 2 weeks.  Have always gone in March or April (went once in September.....extremely HOT) and I always take a light jacket or sweater.  Even though it doesn't get much cooler than 72 in the evening, after sitting in the sun all day and then having dinner and/or drinks at Mimi's, with the breeze, it does tend to feel slightly chilly.


----------



## jadejar (Mar 7, 2011)

Gary and Susie, have fun - I wish I were going with you!


----------



## pefs65 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for all of the great replies. What great info!
We cant wait to go.


----------



## happymum (Mar 9, 2011)

We were there in early February. Loved the Lighthouse and Kaibo.
Also found the take-out food from Hurleys very good, on Saturdays we enjoyed their Cayman beef. Also found the salads and lasagne excellent.
 
I am sure you will have a fabulous trip. It is a beautiful island.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 9, 2011)

*First week of April*

We are going to be there the first week of April this year - after a two year wait.  Our two grandsons, ages 8 & 10 from MI are going along.  What are some recommendations of things to do with them?  We have a Sunday-Sunday at the Grand.


----------



## mecllap (Mar 9, 2011)

riverdees05 said:


> .  Our two grandsons, ages 8 & 10 from MI are going along.  What are some recommendations of things to do with them?  .



Hopefully you will have a car.  They are a great age for the blue iguanas at Queen Elizabeth Botanic Park.  And, of course the Stingray City/Sandbar trip would be great for them.  The blowhole area is a fun little stop, especially at sunset.  (I wouldn't bother with going all the way over to Boatswain's Beach/Turtle Farm).  Ask for directions to Starfish beach over at Kaibo (past Rum Point) (sometimes it's worth wading out in the water there to see what you can see -- and see if you can spot the cruise ships over at Georgetown on the Horizon, also a nice spot for sunset).  

Pedro's Castle is a small stop that is a nice intro to some Cayman history.

If you go over to the westside, Smith's Cove is a fun little spot for some snorkeling and looking for small creatures in tide pools.  It's hard to spot, tho -- it's across from a really big house, and has a restroom building, but not much parking.


----------



## pefs65 (Mar 10, 2011)

happymum said:


> We were there in early February. Loved the Lighthouse and Kaibo.
> Also found the take-out food from Hurleys very good, on Saturdays we enjoyed their Cayman beef. Also found the salads and lasagne excellent.
> 
> I am sure you will have a fabulous trip. It is a beautiful island.



Hurleys take out sounds like a good option to keep in mind for my little ones.
Thanks again to everyone for all of there great replies.  
Tug is a great place.


----------



## happymum (Mar 10, 2011)

Just realized that I should say that Hurleys is a large well-stocked grocery store on the edge of Georgetown. 
We also went to Cost-U-Less (a Costco clone) and felt it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Mar 13, 2011)

Just left and Electric bill was almost $200 US for the week Ouch!!

We stayed in the 2 bedroom Penthouse

KT


----------



## mecllap (Mar 13, 2011)

Keep Traveling said:


> Just left and Electric bill was almost $200 US for the week Ouch!!
> 
> KT



Do they meter that somehow?  Do you have any control over how much it is, or is a rate assigned to the unit type?  (That's an awfully high extra fee -- thanks for sharing the info -- that would keep me from requesting that resort).


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 13, 2011)

My understanding is that it is based on useage and the control is to use less cooling, ie. turn it off when you are not there, set the temp higher, etc.  But that is from what I read, not based on first hand experience.


----------



## shorts (Mar 14, 2011)

*Electric bill*

We were there 2 weeks in Feb/March. 1st week was a 2BR unit in Seaside and our bill was $100. We had a/c on all the time and I have to have it cool at night to sleep but we turned it up during the day to 76 and used the ceiling fans. We only used the dishwasher once but did do 5 loads of laundry.

The 2nd week we were in a 1BR unit at the Grand and our bill was $75. Same a/c usage but no dishwasher and no laundry. TV was on quite a bit (DH likes the noise ). 

It is definetly metered as our charges are different every year we go. HTH


----------



## Carta (Mar 14, 2011)

Hate to be a "doomsayer"...... the resort is nice, but waaaaaaaaay too far from 7Mile Beach....And believe me, when u go to to GC; U MUST see 7MB... The "little" beach @ Morritts is not what ur looking 4.... It takes at least 30 to 40 mins to get to 7MB..... My wife and I spent one week at Morritts..All the while, longing to get to 7MB....Point Blank...We hated it... sorry owners

I know I'll be bashed from owners; but JMO


ps..charging for electricity is BS... No other island does it....Please don't get me wrong...GC is Great, but over-priced.


----------



## ctownhokie (Mar 14, 2011)

Carta said:


> Hate to be a "doomsayer"...... the resort is nice, but waaaaaaaaay too far from 7Mile Beach....And believe me, when u go to to GC; U MUST see 7MB... The "little" beach @ Morritts is not what ur looking 4.... It takes at least 30 to 40 mins to get to 7MB..... My wife and I spent one week at Morritts..All the while, longing to get to 7MB....Point Blank...We hated it... sorry owners
> 
> I know I'll be bashed from owners; but JMO
> 
> ...




Guess it depends what your looking for.  We go every year for 10 days.  Do a week @ Morrits and 3 nights on 7MB.  We much prefer the tranquility of the east end.  Little beach?  Really?  It's huge and beautiful.  If you like crowds then 7mb is a much better choice.  Both are great just depends on what your looking for.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 14, 2011)

It is interesting how everyone likes different things - for the poster who liked 7 mile beach - visit Aruba High Rise area - you will love it :ignore: 

I was in a 1BR seaside the same week shorts was there and our bill for 3 women - think hair dryers! was $72 - we turned off the air during the day, cooked breakfast every morning and kept AC at 74 at night.

My other friend was two people in a 1BR wooden oceanside with two computers and AC on all the time - no cooking = $100.

2BR Townhouse in November with a LOT of TV time = $150ish.

My resort in St Thomas charges a flat $22 per day per unit for electricity...electric charges are common in the caribbean.


Can't wait to get back to paradise....


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 15, 2011)

If you are a fan of tourism then the west side is better, if you want rest and relaxation then the east side is better - it's really that simple.  Grand Cayman needs both type of traveler but it doesn't mean one is better than the other.

Personally if I wanted overblown commercialism I would go to Ft. Lauderdale because it's cheaper than Cayman.

I'm quite certain that every island charges for utilities, whether the resort charges for it or not is a decision by the individual resort.



Carta said:


> Hate to be a "doomsayer"...... the resort is nice, but waaaaaaaaay too far from 7Mile Beach....And believe me, when u go to to GC; U MUST see 7MB... The "little" beach @ Morritts is not what ur looking 4.... It takes at least 30 to 40 mins to get to 7MB..... My wife and I spent one week at Morritts..All the while, longing to get to 7MB....Point Blank...We hated it... sorry owners
> 
> I know I'll be bashed from owners; but JMO
> 
> ...


----------



## Salis (Mar 21, 2011)

You're right! We were there several years ago. I couldn't believe that we had to pay for all of our electricity! Sure was an incentive to leave that A/C off when we left the room!


----------



## Gary & Susie (Mar 27, 2011)

Just returned from our 2 week annual trip to Morritt's Tortuga.  Stayed the first week in 1BR poolside, had A/C on while in the room, off when out...was $101.  Second week in 1BR Seaside oceanfront, no A/C on at all (extremely nice cool breeze), left the door and window open...was $35.  Used hairdryer in each room, TV on in morning and evening, no dishwasher, ceiling fans on in oceanfront room.....we hated to come home.


----------



## dag2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if the 1B units at Morritt's Grand are part of a 2B lock-off, or are they seperate?  I'm concerded about a possible noise problem between units.  I have stayed at the resort on two different occasions.  Both times we stayed in a 2B unit, no lock-off.


----------



## Caladezi (Mar 30, 2011)

No lock out type units at Morritts Tortuga of Grand.


----------



## dag2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt response!


----------



## Cheechs dad (Apr 13, 2011)

A couple of quick questions.
1. recommend water shoes for the surf area?
2. We are trying to arrange some golf time - does anyone recall if the dolphin encounter booked through Morritt's is on any specific day of the week or as booked? 
3. Fosters- did it have enough meat for BBQ or should we head back to Bodden or the airport fosters to do a meat shopping?
Appreciate all your help in advance.


----------



## jtridle (Apr 17, 2011)

Carta said:


> ps..charging for electricity is BS... No other island does it....Please don't get me wrong...GC is Great, but over-priced.



Charging for electricity on islands is not at all unusual.  From my experience of going to several islands, it is the norm.  I own at Morritts and love it there.  we love the quiet end of the island.  If you like night life, you should stay on the 7 mile beach end of the island.


----------

